# If you could change anything about your job



## Caroline (Jul 17, 2009)

what would it be?

I'd change the journey. The job I do is brilliant, only two of us do it and we are almost self managing. There is a manager who is there to help resolve problems but she is happy as long as the work gets done.

Although the journey has improved since I started using the DLR, I still dislike the bit on the Northern Line which is hot and crowded outside the rush hour!


----------

